# Unknown wall outlet



## scooter (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, has anyone seen an outlet like this?  I have a friend that is buying a house built in the 70's and these are in many rooms, higher up on the walls.  Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't get your photo


----------



## scooter (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry about that, I am new at this.


----------



## JTGP (Aug 15, 2011)

What is in the middle?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope he buys the house so you can tell us what they are!


----------



## scooter (Aug 16, 2011)

I am guessing it is a copper plate in the middle.  My only idea is that it could be some kind of custom light system that plugged into these sockets, but I have never seen anything like it before. It will be interesting to find out what they are.  Thanks


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 16, 2011)

Scooter, is there a socket in there or could it have been a switch at one time?


----------



## JTGP (Aug 16, 2011)

Is the black part empty? Could be a vintage clock rec.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 16, 2011)

I've googled everything I can think of and can't find anything on this plug. What's in the hole?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking mid century modern swag lamp!


----------



## davelo (Aug 16, 2011)

Are there a pair in each room, directly across from each other? Possible room divider?


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 24, 2011)

The suspense is killing me. Did you ever find out what it was?

If not, I see two flat-head screws. You could undo them and see whats back there... Take a photo if you do.


----------



## BridgeMan (Aug 24, 2011)

I vaguely remember seeing similar outlets in a 70's house I inspected in the midwest some years back.  The owner told me it was for a motion-detection system he had previously installed, but later abandoned because it was always giving him false readings (and costing him money each time the cops came running, looking for bad guys that didn't exist).


----------



## scooter (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry, I haven't been on line lately.  She has not had a chance to look any further, I think the sale might not go thru.  Thank you very much for the help though.  I guess I may never know.


----------



## saselker (Aug 30, 2011)

if its high up on the wall and has a hook...its an outlet for a clock


----------

